# Poll: Study on Vaccinated Pups in Class



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/dr-ian-dunbar/puppy-classes-and-canine-parvovirus

Our trainer or vet (can't remember which) posted this on facebook today. The study was on how many pups that were vaccinated prior to 16 weeks contracted Parvo. They studied 1012 pups who were vaccinated against parvo before 16 weeks and go on to state how many went to puppy class vs how many didn't and the instances of Parvo in each.

I suppose I'm not all that shocked by the findings on instances of parvo, however, I am shocked that of the 1012 pups they studied, only 48 went to a training class! Am I mislead that I think a lot of puppy owners take their pups to class, especially puppy classes? I thought I would do a poll and see how many owners on here did training classes and/or continue to do training classes? Did you find the classes beneficial?

We have done a puppy class, an intermediate class and an agility class with Haeden. All of the above were great for socialization, to build his confidence and to get him trained on the "basics." This summer we will be doing a class to prepare him for the Canine Good Citizen so he can pass the test and go on to more advanced agility classes. Personally, I think class has been quite beneficial to us but I have heard horror stories from others where they wished they had never done it.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash has been to quite a few training classes. Didn't do a puppy class because Cash was a rescue and about 16 weeks old when I got him so he was too big for the puppy class.  He's been through beginning obedience, two different classes of intermediate and a rally class. He also passed his Canine Good Citizen test, so I guess he's a good citizen. 

Now with Penny in the mix, some of his training seems to have disappeared because those two egg each other on, but for the most part training has been great for Cash and he loved going! I'm actually signing Penny up this week - she's also a rescue and was about 6 months when I got her and unfortunately the training classes didn't start again until the spring, so she's getting a later start. She'll be doing beginner obedience in April.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I voted yes to puppy training even though Aspen doesn’t start till April 15th. 
We plan on keeping him in training similar to what you did, puppy, intermediate then agility. (He loves going over and around everything he can, even when there is an easier path  )


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not really a PetSmart training kind of dog, IMO. Although I can see the attraction. 

Never attended any formal training but owned a GSD and obedience is not an issue. Friends who hunt helped out, gave countless pointers (many if which I forgot) but it helped tremendously. 

The biggest tragedy I have seen was a guy who did not hunt, took some bird intro clases and never bothered to finish or go further. At 3 his dog points every living or dead bird it finds. Cannot walk the dog in heel even. :'(
As a result, he hardly goes anywhere with the dog... Goes to the dog park, though ???


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly just 'graduated' from puppy class last night at 18 weeks. Soon we will start an advanced 'teenager' class which she was head hunted for! I will decide if she is too young for this or not at our first class. 

We are in the process of picking a hunt trainer and plan to do agility for fun when she is a little over a year.

We also have an obedience trainer (also daycare) who either does hourly sessions for specifics or gives her small training sessions throughout a daycare visit.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Boris started puppy training classes as soon as he was fully vaccinated and at 15 months is still attending training classes - although we have progressed to the advanced class. 

He also started puppy agility at 8 months and we still struggle on with the agility - Boris is quite good, shame that his owner is just awful at this sport.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Brandy started her puppy classes right at 8 weeks as did 2 other littermates, and she just had regular puppy shots at 8wk, 12 wks and rabies at 9mths.

Titan started class at just about 18 weeks I believe, so he had his 8wk, 12w shot and at 7mths got his rabies.

The 2 different training centres I went to did not require proof of vaccines or even question it.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Kiya started puppy class at 3 months, did one session and was moved to obedience 1. We are currently in OB 3 for the Canine Good Citizen...long way to go before we can take the test! Jumping on people does not make a good citizen! She has been going to puppy agility, however, I don't think she enjoys it.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Titan got his CGN at 7 months old, he is very obedient and focused, a good worker. We are in Rally-O now and I too don't think he truly loves it, not as much as bird hunting!


----------

